# Uffington Court



## KenLin39

Discussion thread for Uffington Court. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Peter Jenner

I believe my Dad was on that ship from 18/10/1944 to 25/02/1945


----------



## benjidog

Peter Jenner said:


> I believe my Dad was on that ship from 18/10/1944 to 25/02/1945


Hi Peter,

I would be interested to hear any information or photos you might have from your Dad and I can add them to the site. You can contact me by PM if you wish.


----------



## Peter Jenner

Hi Brian,

Sorry it's taken so long to reply.
My Dad has recently joined the site and has become a prolific poster of sea stories - mainly in the Tramp Ship section. His name is Arthur Jenner. I believe he is going to post some old photos soon.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Peter and a warm welcome to SN. Your dad's thread's are an absolute pleasure to read and I for one look forward to them. I trust that you will enjoy this site as much as we do. Most of us left the sea years ago but our minds are still there. Bon voyage


----------



## Keith Adams

Hi Guys, Have been away a long time and still busy - took a peek today and saw this post - i posted a really good photo of the "Uffington Court" quite a while back - if not locate under vesel name, you will find it in my profile - my brother, Brian Adams was either a J.O.S. or S.O.S. on her, Birkenhead to Narvik for a couple of trips in 1949 or 1950 - the photo was taken then. Regards, Keith.


----------

